# Belt Colors?



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 30, 2006)

What belt color progression do most of you Kempo practitioners use?  I am including all of the Kempo groups in that question.

AoG


----------



## MJS (Nov 30, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> What belt color progression do most of you Kempo practitioners use? I am including all of the Kempo groups in that question.
> 
> AoG


 
White
Yellow
Orange
Purple
Blue
Green
Brown
Black

I know of some that add in a red and a red/black belt in between the Brown.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 30, 2006)

Same for us as MJS said.  We have 3 levels of brown which all along I have called 3rd degree, then 2nd degree, then 1st degree......now, under my new association (AKKS) they call it 1st, 2nd, then 3rd.......it'll be confusing for awhile!!


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 30, 2006)

The school where I trained before it closed down had the belts in this order:

White
Yellow
Orange
Purple
Blue
Green
Brown (no stripe)
3rd Brown (1 stripe)
2nd Brown (2 stripes)
1st Brown (three stripes)
Black (no stripe)
Black (with one red stripe)
etc.

Yes, we had four ranks of brown.  

- Ceicei


----------



## KempoFlow (Nov 30, 2006)

Ours progress like this:

White
Yellow
Orange
Purple
Blue
Blue with Green Stripe
Green
Green with Brown stripe
Brown 3rd
Brown 2nd
Brown 1st
Black...


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 30, 2006)

White
Yellow
Orange
Purple
Blue
Green
3rd Brown
2nd Brown
1st Brown
1st Black
2nd Black
etc.

Occasionally, red is used to separate those who teach but are not yet black belts.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 30, 2006)

KempoFlow said:


> Ours progress like this:
> 
> White
> Yellow
> ...


 
This is the same system that we use.


----------



## goodwrench_mc (Dec 1, 2006)

Requirements are split for each color rank and designated with a full length black stripe.

White
Yellow
Yellow with center black stripe
Orange
Orange with center black stripe
Purple
Purple with center black stripe
Blue
Blue with center black stripe
2nd Green
2nd Green with center black stripe
1st Green - Dark green
1st Green Dark green with center black stripe
3rd Brown - Tan
3rd Brown - Tan with center black stripe
2nd Brown
2nd Brown with center black stripe
1st Brown - Red
1st Brown - Red with center black stripe
1st Black
2nd Black
etc


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm on the Kenpo side of the fence, my school uses: (Not labeled "kyu" or "dan" anything btw)

White
White / Yellow Stripe (1/4" yellow tip on each end)
Yellow
Yellow / Orange Stripe
Orange
Orange / Purple Stripe
Purple
Purple / Blue Stripe
Blue
Blue / Green Stripe
Green
3rd Degree Brown (3 black stripes)
2nd Degree Brown (2 black stripes)
1st Degree Brown (no stripes)
1st Black
2nd Black
etc


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 2, 2006)

Scuse me, those are 1/2" tips, not 1/4".


----------



## CHA3Kenpo (Dec 26, 2006)

White-Purple-Blue-Green-Brown-Black


----------



## jdinca (Dec 26, 2006)

White
Yellow 
Orange
Orange II
Purple
Purple II
Blue 
Green 
3rd Brown
2nd Brown
1st Brown
10 degrees of BB

Orange and Purple were split a number of years ago because the amount of material was losing students. the "3-2-1" for brown is the "countdown to black belt".


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 27, 2006)

KempoFlow said:


> Ours progress like this:
> 
> White
> Yellow
> ...


 
Same here

B


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 27, 2006)

My two systems of study...

Kenpo Jiujitsu

White
Yellow
Orange
Purple
Blue
Green
3rd Brown
2nd Brown
1st Brown
1st Dan - 10th Dan

BJJ

White
Yellow (under 16)
Orange (under 16)
Green (under 16)

Blue (16+)
Purple (16+)
Brown (18 +)
Black (19+)
Black 1st - 6th
Black/Red 7th - 8th
Red 9th - 10th


I like the BJJ ranks much better.  No BS


----------



## dragonswordkata (Jan 6, 2007)

White
Orange
Purple
Blue
1st Green
2nd Green
3d Brown
2nd Brown
1st Brown 
1st Black

It's interesting to see the different variations in ranking. I figure that with the more ranks, the less material you need per belt. This must work pretty well for kids and them seeing quick advancement, if worthy of the rank of course.


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 6, 2007)

*Youth (under 13)*
White
Sr White (Sr belts have black center stripe)
Yellow
Sr Yellow
Orange
Sr. Orange
Purple
Sr. Purple
Blue
Sr. Blue
Green
Sr. Green
Brown
Sr. Brown (highest belt for under 18)

*Adults
*White
White/Yellow 
White/Purple
Purple
Blue
Green 
Brown
Black


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 6, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> *Youth (under 13)*
> White
> Sr White (Sr belts have black center stripe)
> Yellow
> ...


 
Mr. Bishop,
I have seen other styles do this, and I was wondering, in your school, how does a youth transition to the adult ranking system?
For example, if a youth has a green or brown belt, and they cross the age breaker to the adult class, what happens?  Do they change belt color?  Do they have to learn a different curriculum?

AoG


----------



## BigKiai (Jan 6, 2007)

White
Yellow
Orange
Purple
Blue
Blue with Green Stripe
Green
Green with Brown Stripe
Brown 3rd Degree
Brown 2nd Degree
Brown 1st Degree
Black

Black with Red Stripe: For juniors under 17, a.k.a. Junior Black Belt
Red: Instructor below Black Belt Rank


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> *Youth (under 13)*
> White
> Sr White (Sr belts have black center stripe)
> Yellow
> ...



That's a good way to break the kids up. We wait until brown belt and then break it into 6 degrees of brown, instead of three.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 6, 2007)

Villari/USSD
white
yellow
orange
purple
blue
blue w/green stripe
green
green w/brown stripe
brown 3rd
brown 2nd
brown 1st
black 1-10


----------

